# Ball question.



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

The humidity in my snake's cage is about 75-80, and 87-90 degrees, and at night it falls to about 80% humidity - 90% humidity and 80-83 degrees.

Is that ok?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

bobme said:


> The humidity in my snake's cage is about 75-80, and 87-90 degrees, and at night it falls to about 80% humidity - 90% humidity and 80-83 degrees.
> 
> Is that ok?


No!

Too much humidity!!! I would keep it around 60-65% (keep in mind where the Python Regius comes from







)

Do not have an uniform temperature, try to have a gradient of temperatures...having a cold zone of around 80 degrees and an hot spot of 90-92 degrees...this way your snake will be able to thermo-regulate.

Regards

Jorge


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I do have a cold zone, sorry


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Agreed. If you keep the humidity at that level for too long the snake will surely contract a respiratory infection.

Out of curiousity - how are you keeping such a high humidity?

What are your heat sources (day/night)?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya like stated up want it at a lower level. whats keeping the humidity high


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ok its all fixed


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

How did you manage to keep the hmidity so high in the first place? Ive had a hell of a time keeping any sort of humidity in my AWD enclosure. And pics of the fulll setup so we can see what your doing right?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I made an air pump into a 2 lt bottle of water with air stones in the bottom.
The air focred in, then a hose at the top for the wet 100% air to come out the top, into a pipe then into the tank. here ill draw you a photo.

* I still have it hooked up, now i just have a fan sucking more air out of the tank to keep it ay 65% - this way the 100% air moves over the plants to help them. however the overall tank % is 65, and i still water the plants, i will keep you guys updated on how they work, if they die i will remove all this and use plastic plants in his tank, and then start a new tank just for plants and maybe some frogs because they wont kind the wet area.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

here is a drawling of my tank..

I am at work, cant take photos of it because the tank is 40 miles away.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool thanks for posting. Im gonna give this a shot since Im still having humidity issues in my tank. Thanks.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

np, any thing else i can do for you guys, just ask - i build sh*t all the time








current temps are 87 f and 64%


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice thanks for posting ..... ill give this a try


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I gave it a shot...but its not working at all. Not quite sure what I did wrong...I took a 2L soda bottle, rinsed it real well and filled it with water. I drilled 2 small holes in the lid of the bottle for 2 pieces of hose. I attached an air pump to some hose with an airstone on it and put that through one of the holes, then took a piece of airtube and ran it into the very top of the bottle, then into the tank. I plugged then end of the hose and punctured holes in the last few 6-10" of it for the air to escape. Went to bed to give it overnight, and my humidity it actually lower this morning then usual.







Any suggestions?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes, the same thing happend to me!

the air is making a up draft in the tank, tape it up not 100% but like 80 - 90. because the air pump is pumping air into the tank, its all freash air, and not needed as much of an open top. I used clear shipping tape, and the % climb VERY fast.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

wow, thats a good idea..

Glad to hear all of your lvls are ok now


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yea it worked great








well a tad to great and with in i dono like 2 hours after i taped some of it up, i had water on the glass, and i was like .. ummm i think its to high, thats why i asked you guys









What i am going to do, is make a larger one, and set up a tropical forest like, 30 gal setup and keep it around 90% with maybe 15 - 25 plants.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That sounds very cool. Be sure to get plants that LOVE the humidity!

Couldn't you somewhat control the humidity level by controling the size of the airpump you have and also how much of the top of the cage is sealed off?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that will look cool a fully planted enclosure


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes you can, I sealed the snake one to much, and it jumped to the 90%, i removed slices of tape, until it stayed at 65.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Bob. I was a little frustrated after I put it all together, and was all ready to see the humidity go up finally, and it shot down.







Ill tape it off tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Like i said, i built mine and it drooped 15% tape however worked magic


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Alright well I put on the tape today, but still Im not having much luck keeping it up. I think the problem may be how much equipment is on top of the tank. I have a 48" strip light for UVB, a basking lamp, then 2 seperate 20" heat lamps. As a result there isnt much open space that isnt used. I only taped where the were no lamps, but that is a pretty minimal amoutn of space. I didnt want to tape where the lights go because I was worried about blocking out some of the UVB and heat. How did you go about this Bob?


----------

